# 380 FPS Is there such a bow?



## rockymountainelk (Jan 18, 2009)

Hey i have a guy that wants to sell me a mekensy shot blocker ( the deer) model. He clams he is getting rid of it because he is shooting right through it every time. He clams he is shooting 380 FPS with his bow.. Is there a bow out there that is rated for this kind of speeds?


----------



## richardjb (Apr 1, 2008)

I would just guess yes because IBO is based on a bow with 30 inch draw and 70 lb pull. There are a few bows out there with 350 IBO, maybe more. If a guy was shooting 80 or more lbs and had a extra long draw length, then yes, 380 is reachable.


----------



## Pudge (Nov 24, 2009)

On the hunting show Western Extreme last night Jim Burntworth shot a bowtech (admirial I think) with a 200 grain arrow through a chrony at 451 fps. Wouldnt do that myself, hard on the bow and the chance of the arrow shattering.


----------



## ckamanao (Mar 20, 2010)

I think PSE made a bow called the Pro 5. It could go up to 100lbs draw at 32". I dont remember what arrows they were using but they did come with the bow as a kit. I would imagine they were along the lines of oars though. 8)


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

:roll:


----------



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> :roll:


Welcome to the revolution Tex O Bobbie!


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

No thanks...


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

elk22hunter said:


> TEX-O-BOB said:
> 
> 
> > :roll:
> ...


Soon they will be closer to guns than real bows, then they will get banned like trail cams did in Montana, :shock: and then all you 300+ FPS guys will have to hunt with the rifle hunters. :twisted: :lol:


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

PFFFFFFffffftt is the sound of my arrow right now!

PFFFFFFFFFFFFfffffffftt I hope is the sound of my arrow going 380 fps


----------



## team-A&S (Feb 1, 2010)

the bow is a 80lb omen so 30" is the max draw. so can anyone tell me how he is getting those speed. He claims 108 on KE. some one do the math and tell me how heavy his arrow is


----------



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

I don't know if there is such a bow but am surely hoping that there is such an Elk (380) and is wanting a peice of my arrow no matter how fast it's going! :mrgreen:


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

team-A&S said:


> the bow is a 80lb omen so 30" is the max draw. so can anyone tell me how he is getting those speed. He claims 108 on KE. some one do the math and tell me how heavy his arrow is


the omen is supposed to go 364 ibo. so having a 80 lb 30 in bow would have an arrow of 400 grains for ibo. it would still only go 364 fps with a 400 grain arrow. so to get 380 he is going light on his arrow. 380-364=16 fps. fpsx3=grains you can adjust up or down to get your speed.

so 16x3=48 400 grains -48 is 352 grain weight arrow 

so to get an arrow that light that would still spine out it would probably have to have a 75 grain tip or something. With that light of an FOC it would shoot broadheads worth a crap. It would also shoot lousy groups. It would probably be loud. I bet he is young and dumb because he is messing with fire or lying through his teeth about 380 fps!!!

352 grain arrow going 380 fps will also crank out 112.89 Kinetic Energy so his numbers don't add up all the way.

If I try and work it backwards a 339 grain arrow flying 380fps will crank out 108 lbs of kinetic energy. So I will say he is a liar or has a bad chronograph.

http://www.goldtip.com/calculators/kinetic.asp here is a link to help you calc KE


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

My recurve shoots a 650 grain arrow 180 fps! Top that! *(u)* :^8^:


----------



## team-A&S (Feb 1, 2010)

you have a little more than a 16fps diff. you have to add a peep, d loop. so more like 20+. so arrow is below 350


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

I don't add in a peep and dee loop to come up with my numbers because all bows will shoot with those to come up with their ibo numbers.

why don't you just weigh his arrow or look at what size/brand. you can guess how light it is if you know at least what brand and length he is shooting. also tell us what type of fetching and nock he is using.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> My recurve shoots a 650 grain arrow 180 fps! Top that! *(u)* :^8^:


tex that is only 46lbs of energy what are you shooting carp? :^8^:


----------



## team-A&S (Feb 1, 2010)

i believed that most company's shot bare string to get ibo. and most company will tweak a bow as much as possible to get that ibo speeds just that much higher


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

team-A&S said:


> i believed that most company's shot bare string to get ibo. and most company will tweak a bow as much as possible to get that ibo speeds just that much higher


all my bows have shot within 3 fps either way of ibo with peep and loop and the formula I gave you so you can use the info or throw it away I don't care.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

swbuckmaster said:


> TEX-O-BOB said:
> 
> 
> > My recurve shoots a 650 grain arrow 180 fps! Top that! *(u)* :^8^:
> ...


ONLY 46lbs of energy... It punches an arrow through an elk slicker than snot, what more do you need? And yes, it handles carp fine too. :mrgreen:


----------



## stillhunterman (Feb 15, 2009)

I just don't get it! Yes, I am old and senile! :shock: But what the hell is all the big whoopla about speed?? Doesn't a deer still jump the string with faster reflexes than a stick moving at sonic speed? Is it really THAT necessary or is it just part of the game to keep improving the technology so that manufacturers make more and more money by convinceing bow guys they REALLY REALLY need all that stuff and speed?? Please enlighten me as I would truely like to know...

What the heck was the name of that guy back in the dark age that killed all those critters before compounds? Cubbie, or wolfie, or something....oh yeah! Mr. Bear :mrgreen:


----------



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

stillhunterman said:


> I just don't get it! Yes, I am old and senile! :shock: But what the hell is all the big whoopla about speed?? Doesn't a deer still jump the string with faster reflexes than a stick moving at sonic speed? Is it really THAT necessary or is it just part of the game to keep improving the technology so that manufacturers make more and more money by convinceing bow guys they REALLY REALLY need all that stuff and speed?? Please enlighten me as I would truely like to know...
> 
> What the heck was the name of that guy back in the dark age that killed all those critters before compounds? Cubbie, or wolfie, or something....oh yeah! Mr. Bear :mrgreen:


More speed (controlled of course) means tighter pins and tighter pins means less room for error. Less room for error means more dead animals and less mamed critters. More dead animals means less hungry children. Less hungry children means less stress on my wife. Less stress on my wife means more lovin'. More lovin means..............well you get the picture!


----------



## stillhunterman (Feb 15, 2009)

You had me at "more lovin'..." :mrgreen:


----------



## north slope (Sep 8, 2007)

elk22hunter said:


> stillhunterman said:
> 
> 
> > I just don't get it! Yes, I am old and senile! :shock: But what the hell is all the big whoopla about speed?? Doesn't a deer still jump the string with faster reflexes than a stick moving at sonic speed? Is it really THAT necessary or is it just part of the game to keep improving the technology so that manufacturers make more and more money by convinceing bow guys they REALLY REALLY need all that stuff and speed?? Please enlighten me as I would truely like to know...
> ...


22 what the heck do you know about speed??? You shoot a old out dated Mathews that is lucky to be pushing 280fps even with your 29 inch draw length. Mr. Kevin Strother hunts with a bow shooting well over 400 fps! He pulls 150 pounds to hunt and pulls 190 pounds to shoot distance records. He said he has blown through both shoulders on deer and elk with this set up. Now that is speed!!


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

:roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll:


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

Speed is like driving a big truck, shooting a magnum rifle. It all comes down to what are you over compensating for? The more speed you need the more you are compensating. 

So Tex must be """"""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""" :shock: 
Elk22 must be """"""""""""""""  
North must be """ -_O- 
and strotheres guy must be"" -)O(- 

If I had the money id be """"  but the setup I shoot now is """""""""""""""" *(())*good enough to please me!! *OOO*


----------



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

north slope said:


> 22 what the heck do you know about speed??? You shoot a old out dated Mathews that is lucky to be pushing 280fps even with your 29 inch draw length.


I'm only lacking money to have a brand new super fast bow! :shock: and then I will be able to tighten my pins up which leads to "you know what"! :mrgreen:


----------



## north slope (Sep 8, 2007)

That is funny cause every time I shoot my smokin fast SR-17 I go -----------------------) shaaaaawing.....


----------



## NHS (Sep 7, 2007)

north slope said:


> elk22hunter said:
> 
> 
> > More speed (controlled of course) means tighter pins and tighter pins means less room for error. Less room for error means more dead animals and less mamed critters. More dead animals means less hungry children. Less hungry children means less stress on my wife. Less stress on my wife means more lovin'. More lovin means..............well you get the picture!
> ...


22 must know something about speed. He has 7 kids. :mrgreen:


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

NHS said:


> north slope said:
> 
> 
> > elk22hunter said:
> ...


Controlled....of course... :wink:


----------

